# Tamko or Certainteed?



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

My absolute favorite is the "Centennial Slate" style from Certainteed, with a secondary preference for the "Grand manor" style, also from Certainteed.

With that being said, the Tamko Heritage architectural shingles are my most popular line of shingles which get installed.

Ed


----------



## sandyman720 (Mar 6, 2007)

What do they cost per bundle?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

They are between $ 125.00 to about $ 160.00 per square.

A square is 100 square feet of coverage.

Ed


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

tamko gaf,or certainteed all about the same quality per style selections


----------

